# We came to (or back to) mountain bike late, this is our beginner s corner.



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

First thanks to jcd46 who had this idea some months back.

I am 60 YO near retirement and i discovered our wonderfull world 2 years ago. I consider myself an advanced beginner, enjoying a light 29x2.35 XC hardtail and looking to add a more versatile bike. 
I think we will agree there is no bad question, many of us have a lot to learn.
I am in Montreal(Quebec) and will get closer to trails soon(hopefully). Without a car for 18 years i just pedal daily.


----------



## Thomas15 (May 16, 2004)

Well, I have been riding my old entry level hard tail for the last month. The bike had been sitting idle for prolly 10 years. From the time I got it (around 2004) until it started sitting was about 3 years. Before that I did some road cycling, off and on since I was about 12 years old. At times I was semi-serious about it. Still, even when I wasn't cycling I was doing some form of exercise, in particular martial arts or general gym work.


But for the last 10 years or so I haven't been exercising and finally when my 60th birthday rolled around a few months ago I started thinking I should get the bike out and start riding. So I'm about a month into it.


First time out I just pumped up the tires and put oil on the chain. I have since completely taken it apart and replaced everything that needed replacing and lubed what needs lube. The bike is actually in better tune now than at any time since I bought it. I went thru my riding apparel and sorted out what is still good and purchased a few new things, shorts, shoes, gloves and new SPD clipless. I have I think a riding buddy and hope to get my wife outside and on the bike.


I live near Jim Thorpe PA so there are places to ride. I'm also going to get one of my road bikes out and get it road worthy. I take good care of my bikes so will not be hard.


I'm excited to be back in the saddle.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

Same here.. was riding a Raleigh Talus 29 I bought after my heart work in 2012.. always thought that bike was mean.. cruising Craigslist one day.. spied this Cannondale Raven.. that was about Memorial Day.. since then, I've added another Raven, a Super V, and an F2000 last week..

In the process of sorting them out.. what I want to keep, what I might sell.. 
Kinda like the Raven 700.. nice groupset.. changed the tires.. changed the seat.. changed the seat again, have another new seat I bought yesterday.. grips.. sag bags.. 

But I'm having fun riding again..


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

With the years my spine is about 1 in shorter. I started with legs longer than average, now it is tough finding a large frame for my legs and a small frame for my torso all in 1 bike.
Any suggestion of manufacturer with a frame with that kind of geometry?
Thanks
PS. I realy need every 1/4 in in my favor, a raiser bar, stem, saddle position to be able to ride 4 hours in confort.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

33red said:


> With the years my spine is about 1 in shorter. I started with legs longer than average, now it is tough finding a large frame for my legs and a small frame for my torso all in 1 bike.
> Any suggestion of manufacturer with a frame with that kind of geometry?
> Thanks
> PS. I realy need every 1/4 in in my favor, a raiser bar, stem, saddle position to be able to ride 4 hours in confort.


Go to all the bikes shops close to you and tell them your sizing concerns and test ride all the bikes they suggest. Every brand fits differently so try them all before you buy, you'll find one that fits just right. Also, I would highly recommend speaking to them about trying full suspension bikes. I got one back in 2007 when I was 44 and man that's the best move I ever made! They glide over any curbs, ruts, pot holes you hit and will allow you to ride farther more comfortably.


----------

